# Looking for Chicago Squats



## Mabombix (Mar 8, 2019)

Apologies if I don't know the correct words or terms for certain things. This is my first day being homeless and I am genuinely searching for a community that will take me in.
So, I'm looking for squats (or one of the under-bridge-tent-goups) around Chicago, and I can't find anything recent that goes anywhere. Are there any in Chicagoland? I can travel to wherever assuming I can get there with buses or trains. Thank you for your help!


----------



## babywavy (May 29, 2019)

I'm also looking for a squat


----------



## fallingseastar (Jul 25, 2019)

Crack one!


----------



## Minky (Jul 28, 2019)

Any updates?


----------

